# It's been a while...



## StixiePix (Jul 17, 2018)

This isn't my first forum experience I just haven't done anything like this in a long time. I am a wife and mother trying to keep my head above water a lot of the time. My husband is as supportive as he can be, but we both have to deal with ill parents so it's tough. We both have our moments when we could respond to each other better and communication is also lacking in some other areas. I'm a generally happy person though. I try to make sure that whatever angry or sad feelings I have are warranted before I act on them. 

I enjoy playing PC games and a bit of PlayStation sometimes. I read a lot and am thinking of taking up writing at some point. 

I guess that's it for right now. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.

I saw that you created several threads because they were not showing up. The reason for this is that your orgianl thread had to be approved by a moderator. I've done that, so you should be good to go now. 

I deleted all of your other threads as they were redundant.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome! You have a lot on your plate having a family of your own and also taking care of ill parents. Helping out parents is honorable, and they must really appreciate you for it.

With all that, you are a happy person, and find time to enjoy yourself, as well as have some plans for your future!

I hope you get some ideas on how to improve the communication in your marriage. I came here because of a major trauma, and I've learned not only how to deal with that, but have learned skills to help other areas of my marriage.

I hope you learn a lot of good things here, and get the support you need.


----------



## StixiePix (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Maybe you'd enjoy the things once said thread...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

StixiePix said:


> This isn't my first forum experience I just haven't done anything like this in a long time. I am a wife and mother trying to keep my head above water a lot of the time. My husband is as supportive as he can be, but we both have to deal with ill parents so it's tough. We both have our moments when we could respond to each other better and communication is also lacking in some other areas. I'm a generally happy person though. I try to make sure that whatever angry or sad feelings I have are warranted before I act on them.
> 
> I enjoy playing PC games and a bit of PlayStation sometimes. I read a lot and am thinking of taking up writing at some point.
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the TAM Family! Hoping that your stay here is a most pleasant one!*


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome StixiePix pull up a chair and have a drink


----------

